# Video of me Deadlifting 162.5kg Winning the u75kg m1 class at IDFPA Championships



## felix42 (Feb 15, 2014)

This is a video of me deadlifting 162.5kg winning the u75kg m1 class at the IDFPA Single Lift Irish Championships in Dublin last Sat this lift qualified me to compete in the Irish Team at the WDFPF European Championships in Oct I am really looking forward to this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TICz-lg1Izg


----------



## micheal78 (Feb 20, 2014)

Great.. Loved this video ...


----------



## felix42 (Feb 20, 2014)

micheal78 said:


> Great.. Loved this video ...



Thanks very much here is a video of my 75 years old training partner Ernest Tuff deadlifting 205kg on the same day at the IDFPA Single Lift Irish Championships winning his class I think his lift is a fantastic lift.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9M32s4GCH0


----------

